# ##### WRUW Citizen - July 2022 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

AW7031-54A


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BN0118-55E (with correct (Citizen) spring bars fitted)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Sticking with this guy today


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BJ2127-16E


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Bought yesterday two new Citizen watches. This is one of them. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Russ B-28 said:


>


That black dial Tough looks great on this dark brown strap. The strap picks up both the black of the dial and red of the second hand. I'm inspired. Nice combo!


----------



## Samsquantch (Jul 28, 2021)

Checked this one off the list last week ending a 3 year search. Got stuck in Rome Italy for 5 weeks due to failed courier service. Found this at a jewelry shop brand new.

AS4020-44H


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this CC9025-85E GPS Navihawk


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

Yard work done, 93 degrees. Time to rest, read and enjoy some Citizen


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

You'alls have some very fine watches!

I got this one in a couple of weeks ago, used. It's titanium-cased and very light on the wrist. It had an unflattering strap, so I wedged in a 24mm German strap I'd been using on a different watch. This provides some of the visual contrast I was craving:










Have a great July!
Chris


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Gen 3 Skyhawk. Owned for 13 years and still one of my faves.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Since I’m in the "no buy" zone until we pay off our taxes, I am shopping in my own collection Loving this Titanium Sky CC7014-82E


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT9010-52E


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Lets go full titanium today…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Up close and personal with the F990 (CC7015-55E)


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

My evening swap…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Original:










The reissue:


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Still loving this F990 Titanium Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AO9003-08E


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Brycen on a leather rally strap I haven't used in ages....loving the look. 
















-Shawn


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CB5925-82X


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

…and again: a Citizen today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

My brand new Eco-zilla. This thing is a beast but love it!


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker Loving that F990 Ever notice how the dial has maybe 4 layers and is quite deep?

Still loving this F990 CC7014-82E with it's deep dial


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

switched for night time....


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

Russ1965 said:


>


I have this model too. ya did a good job catching the green bezel in your pic. its hard sometimes to catch the coloring properly.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

jhb said:


> I have this model too. ya did a good job catching the green bezel in your pic. its hard sometimes to catch the coloring properly.


Thank you.

Got a finger print imprint too.....................thanks for not noticing that


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Trusty Sporte diver as my everyday watch in Santorini vacation


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker WOW! I was just thinking of this awesome watch of yours  Glad to see you wearing it


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Just arrived today... The Gen 1 Nighthawk. Sweeeeet!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Blue Angels Promaster Chronograph,
CB5848-47L


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Picked this one up from a local trading post advert for twenty bucks. I was only after the dive bottle it came with but after a new battery and a reset it works a treat and has become my go to beater for work.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-2941


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Let’s keep it simple today…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Blue “Ray Mears” (full Titanium upgrade)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Gonna workout in this CC9025-85E


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

First Citizen watch, first red watch, 2nd titanium watch (after a Seiko Darth Tuna)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0195–54E


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Tough day!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Bonding with this CC9025-85E


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Cool Citizens everyone...my newest to me


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Taking “Ray” to work today.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Titanium today…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Cool Citizens everyone...my newest to me
> View attachment 16756762


@Evolutionary Reject Loving that OG Orca on bracelet

Get to workout wearing this F900 DLC Titanium Navihawk cc9025-85E


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

CB0160-00E
World Time w/ atomic timekeeping


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BJ7107-83E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CA7040-85E


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

Attesa for Thursday


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

CA4285-68E


----------



## baldmarc1 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

California Livin' with this F900 Titanium Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

One more sought after bucket list delivered today


----------



## Outlander (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

NB1041


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

This 80's digital analog sailing watch needs a new home. Too many watches in the box.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Primo(CA0467-11H)
























-Shawn


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Titanium diver BN0205-10L


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker Loving that JY8051-59E  You Rock!

Shopping in my own collection with this F950 (Shadow of the Moon) CC4004-66E


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*CC3000-89L *

Riding the Satellite Wave today


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

König Pilsner NB1041


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

JY8070-54E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC5005-68Z


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I just did a swap to this beauty with a new bracelet. The original blue strap was not giving me a comfortable fit. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Wearing blue today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Stealth Nighthawk
CA0295-58E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that CC5005-68Z How’s the 47mm x 16mm size? I have this in my ebay watchlist Wrist shot?

Thanks for making my day all you Citizen lovers Attesa F950 (Shadow of the Moon) CC4004-66E


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Loving that CC5005-68Z How’s the 47mm x 16mm size? I have this in my ebay watchlist Wrist shot?
> 
> Thanks for making my day all you Citizen lovers Attesa F950 (Shadow of the Moon) CC4004-66E


She is quite imposing, but she is wear well 👌


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

was wearing a different brand but switched back to ecodrive........


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Green today...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Won't be selling this one or any others since paypal is now taxed F900 Attesa CC9010-66A


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> Won't be selling this one or any others since paypal is now taxed F900 Attesa CC9010-66A


I'm not an American, but the way I read it: as long as you sell it at a loss, which I know you usually do, you are fine.

*Q: Will I have to pay taxes when sending and receiving money on PayPal and Venmo - what exactly is changing?*
Beginning January 1, 2022, the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) implemented new reporting requirements for payments received for goods and services, which will lower the reporting threshold to $600 for the 2022 tax season, from 2021’s threshold of $20,000 and 200 transactions. Here’s some more detail:


_1099-K Threshold Change:_
This new Threshold Change is only for payments received for goods and services transactions, so this doesn’t include things like paying your family or friends back using PayPal or Venmo for dinner, gifts, shared trips, etc.
This change was introduced in the American Rescue Plan Act of 2021, which amended some sections of the Internal Revenue Code to require Third-Party Settlement Organizations (TPSOs), like PayPal and Venmo, to report goods and services transactions made by customers with $600 or more in annual gross sales on 1099-K forms. Currently, a 1099-K is only required when a user receives more than $20,000 in goods and services transactions and more than 200 goods and services transactions in a calendar year.


*Q: Will the updated 1099-K Threshold Change apply if I sell personal property, like a couch or an item at a garage sale, for $600 or more if it was sold for less than its original value? Will I be issued a Form 1099-K?*
Form 1099-K is an IRS informational tax form that is used to report goods and services payments received by a business or individual in the calendar year. While banks and payment service providers, like PayPal and Venmo are required by the IRS to send customers a Form-1099K if they meet the $600 threshold amount, there are certain amounts that may be included on the form that are generally excluded from gross income and therefore are not subject to income tax. This includes:


Amounts from selling personal items at a loss
Amounts sent as reimbursement
Amounts sent as a gift
So, for example, if you purchased a couch for $1200 and sold it for $800, this amount would not be subject to income tax.

Source: Press Release: New U.S. Tax Reporting Requirements: Your Questions Answered (paypal-corp.com)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Smiths beach, Yallingup. Western Australia.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tried it on out of curiosity only:


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0191-55L
Just MARVELous tonight!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0137-51E


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Know this is old news but loving the full lume NY0040...


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Citizen watches with more Citizens in my collection (10) than any other brand. Over the next ten days I'm going to wear each of them in the order that they were purchased. To start is my titanium Orca which I bought in Feb. 2008.


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AW1548-86W
Marvel 80th Anniversary limited edition. Just saw ‘Thor a Love and Thunder’ and loved it!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

Russ B-28 said:


> I'm a big fan of Citizen watches with more Citizens in my collection (10) than any other brand. Over the next ten days I'm going to wear each of them in the order that they were purchased. To start is my titanium Orca which I bought in Feb. 2008.


That Orca looks immaculate for being 14 years old! Looking forward to seeing the rest of your collection over the next 9 days.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*BM8560-88XE*


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth(my name for it)...model # BV1085-14E. 
























-Shawn


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Bunker Bay, Meelup. Western Australia.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@yinzburgher 

Watch Twins today:


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

sky21 said:


> That Orca looks immaculate for being 14 years old! Looking forward to seeing the rest of your collection over the next 9 days.


That's an advantage of having a large collection is that each individual watch doesn't get a lot of wrist time. Also when I worked I worked in an office so the most common wear was scratches on the clasps. I did take the Orca on several tropical holidays but it always came home unscathed. 😀


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Infusion model #BN0034-53W is my second Citizen. I bought it in Jamaica in Apr. 2008 while on a Caribbean cruise.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Russ B-28   Ceramic bezel insert! 300M WR! So much to love ❤

That’s an 8mm crown with some really nice crown guards on this BL8070-08A


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0150-10E


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Canal Rocks, Yallingup. Western Australia.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

My third Citizen is the AT0660-56E which I bought in Jan 2009. It's big at 46mm but being titanium it is comfortable to wear especially on this black leather strap from Momentum Watch Co. Also, it has some of the best lume of any watch in my colloction.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Russ B-28 said:


> My third Citizen is the AT0660-56E which I bought in Jan 2009. It's big at 46mm but being titanium it is comfortable to wear especially on this black leather strap from Momentum Watch Co. Also, it has some of the best lume of any watch in my colloction.


Very nice time piece. 46mm is just a great size.


----------



## Cetautomatix (Nov 23, 2021)

I've received a bunch of straps for my Nighthawk.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Going with this CC9030-51E Steel F900


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4026-09E


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Daruba said:


> Very nice time piece. 46mm is just a great size.


Thanks, I can still wear 46mm but now that I'm over 70 my sweet spot for watches has reduced to the 40-42mm range.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Today's watch is one of two mechanical Citizen Promasters that I bought on eBay Sep 2010. The NY0054 and the NY0040-17L were both listed by the same buyer. I couldn't decide which one I like best so I put offers on and won both bids. This is the 41.5mm NY0040-17L.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Russ B-28 Loving that NY0040 I bought a lot of those back then

Still shopping in my own collection as the "no buy" zone is still in effect Signature "GT-200" NB0070-57E


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Russ B-28 said:


> Today's watch is one of two mechanical Citizen Promasters that I bought on eBay Sep 2010. The NY0054 and the NY0040-17L were both listed by the same buyer. I couldn't decide which one I like best so I put offers on and won both bids. This is the 41.5mm NY0040-17L.


Am resisting urge to add another one of these to my pair (full lume and coke bezel) but damn if that blue isn't making it real difficult...


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just delivered. Really like these NY series...another oddball with 8203 dial and 8204 movement/case back. I like it...








And on replaced oe rubber with HELM "isofrane"...damn nice rubber strap for $30. Be hard pressed to pay $140 for the real thing...


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Disney Vault 50th Anniversary Collection Timepiece I purchased on the Magic Kingdom back in October!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Am resisting urge to add another one of these to my pair (full lume and coke bezel) but damn if that blue isn't making it real difficult...


They are great looking divers. I think that I like the looks of my NY0054 that I wearing today even better than the NY 0040. 😃


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Citizen #5 is the 42mm, titanium NY0054. I really like the shade of the blue dial on this one.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this Signature GT-200 NB0070-57E especially after seeing current ebay prices for this


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Redgate beach, Witchcliffe. Western Australia.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BZ1045-05E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

The original strap was not fitting me right so I swapped it for a bracelet. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BU2021-51L


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Citizen #6. I bought the BM7100-59E in May 2011. I was in the market for a dress watch when I found this on sale in a Princess Cruises end of cruise sale. It was a good choice to wear with a suit at work and it got a lot of wrist time before I retired. Since retiring I switched out the stock metal bracelet for a leather strap.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this "GTS-300" Signature NB1031-53L (186g)


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue Angels


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Citizen #6. After buying yesterday' Citizen in 2011 I didn't buy another one until April of this year. It wasn't due to any issues that I had with Citizen I had just lost interest in watches for several years. I'm making up for that this year as I have purchased four new Citizens so far this year, This is the 42mm BM6838-09X a great watch that is very easy to read and comfortable on the wrist. I'm disappointed in the lume though as it's only applied to the hands.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Today you can call me MR G 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN0150-61E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Citizen #8 I bought this Promaster Tough from a local AD in May of this year. It has a 42mm mono-block case, sapphire crystal and 200M WR with a screw down crown. It came on a very nice steel bracelet but I have switched it out to this brown leather strap from Momentum Watches. This has quickly become one of my favorite watches.


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AW0096-06L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Citizen #9 is my Promaster diver that I bought in May of this year. It is very similar in style to the NY0040 (which I like) but slightly bigger at 44mm vs 42mm. I'm a big fan of the looks and Eco-Drive technology so this is a winner in my books,


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AW1598-70X
Hulk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> Won't be selling this one or any others since paypal is now taxed F900 Attesa CC9010-66A


 Ultimate income tax liability is for profit only - a gain oven the price the seller paid for the item(s). It does make it wise to keep records and documentation of purchases. PITA. The tax was always due, although typically evaded.


----------



## Texbrackdelmonte (6 mo ago)

My new Promaster it is a few weeks old, replaced the original black strap with this one yesterday


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I’m a quarts man and solar fan. Those are two of the reasons I lean towards Citizen and Casio. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is my 10th and newest Citizen, having just purchased it this month. It's the 43mm Citizen Garrison AW0050-82E. It has a mineral crystal and 10 bar WR with push in crown. Lume is on the hands and the little pips above each numeral. I have switched out the stock metal bracelet for this black leather strap from Momentum Watches.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Blue Ray Mears today* BN0118-12L*


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My first Eco Drive from back in 2009....changed battery on it for the first time earlier this year and I expect it to run flawlessly for another 12-13 years.  
















-Shawn


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just delivered
NY0111-11E


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATV53-2933


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

Evening switch to the brown dial version with a brown paint stripped aluminum bezel. I’m digging it.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

A rainy evening with the BN0211-50E


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Titanium today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

CB5848-57L


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Signature Flyback Chrono AV1000-57A


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I own 16 Citizen watches and this is my favorite one. World time, radio controlled, eco drive and such goodies. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Signature Titanium Flyback Chrono AV1016-57E


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

If it's Sunday, then it's usually the PMD56-2952 with the red day


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

